

New Mobile Safari stuff in iOS5 - franksvalli
http://davidbcalhoun.com/2011/new-mobile-safari-stuff-in-ios5-position-fixed-overflow-scroll-new-input-type-support-web-workers-ecmascript-5

======
sant0sk1
I'm very disappointed that you still can't upload files in Mobile Safari. I
"get" the whole no filesystem thing, but come on at least show the photo/video
picker.

Little impossibilities like this make mobile web apps perpetually less useful
than native apps, and that sucks.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Use a different browser. iCab Mobile supports uploading, downloading, and
side-loading to DropBox or iDisk. The only time I use Safari is when I clock a
link in Mail or Twitter or some other client; otherwise, I use iCab almost
exclusively.

~~~
joelackner
while i use icab 99% of the time, i've hit a few limits. first off, not being
able to set it as a default browser is frustrating. secondly, i've found a few
rendering differences between it and safari: onswipe (the tablet theme
powering wordpress.com blogs) and google font api being the two biggest ones
i've ran into recently.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Jailbreaking will take care of the first issue (can't wait to jailbreak my
iPad...).

I agree that there are some issues with it (it crashes frequently enough that
I care), but, overall, I've found, overall, it is much better.

Features I use daily:

    
    
      * Pinboard current page
      * ReadItLater current page
      * Readability
      * Side-load to DropBox to pick up on my Mac
      * Youtube inside the browser
      * Ad filters
    

And so on...

------
bergie
No word of whether activating a contentEditable now opens the keyboard. That'd
be a big step for lots of content-focused web apps

~~~
ComputerGuru
Give me a sample URI and I'll check it for you. Or wait until I have the time
to write up a naive example.

~~~
bergie
Try <http://aloha-editor.org/>

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Too bad they can't be bothered to put any pricing information online. I have a
project that needs an editor, it looks really good, AGPL is not even kind of
an option, and I'm willing to pay for a license. But heck if I want to deal
with "contacting" somebody to start thinking if it's worth looking at.

~~~
bergie
There is a bunch of other contentEditable implementations you may want to look
at, many of them under a permissive open source license:

<https://github.com/alohaeditor/Aloha-Editor/issues/121>

BTW, the Aloha devs are willing to give exceptions to AGPL at least to open
source projects.

------
swix
If no one gets before me ill verify today if Nitro is running in WebView /
Fullscreen webapps, I would also like to check if webgl is working now but
can't check right now, at work.

Great news that webworkers are "working" :)

I'm sure we'll also get an update from Phoboslab and impactjs if there are any
significant performance gains elsewhere for html5 graphics.

------
Aloisius
Man I hope the datetime picker allows masks/filters. I'd like to limit minutes
to say, every half an hour.

~~~
smackfu
Here is the spec: [http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/multipage/...](http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/multipage/states-of-the-type-attribute.html#date-and-time-state)

There is a step attribute. I don't know if they implemented that.

------
mmuro
position:fixed is the most welcome addition.

------
hmahncke
Any word on adequate html5/javascript sound support; e.g., does the demo at
[http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/demo/chris...](http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/demo/christmas-
lights/) work better than iOS4 (where the lag is huge)?

------
calmmie
Guy I just found a web browser does flash page without paying monthly fees.
Puffin browser!! Check it out

